# What is this??? it looks awesome :)



## Skollie (30/11/15)

saw this while strolling around the forums?

any idea what it is?


----------



## zadiac (30/11/15)

That's a black oak 26650 mod. They're cheap at Fasttech.


----------



## blujeenz (30/11/15)

Looks like a homemade atty with polycarbonate tubing aka Scubabatdan Genesis type atty, but that mod seems to be production with the laser engraving on the side.
Try searching "*Kato* *style mod" *it has a banner across the globe as the engraving.







Edit 
6mins too slow, but yes a Black oak 26650, anyhow its an academic study of using google, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skollie (30/11/15)

awesome  im waiting for my envy 22 from them its a similar type look with the tank in the cage.


----------



## zadiac (30/11/15)

Like I said, it's a Black Oak Styled mod.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013002/2762701-black-oak-styled-26650-mechanical-mod

Here is the Kato styled mod:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009434/1910202-kato-styled-18500-mechanical-mod

The black oak is better. It uses a 26650 battery, where the Kato uses an 18500 battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F (30/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> Looks like a homemade atty with polycarbonate tubing aka Scubabatdan Genesis type atty, but that mod seems to be production with the laser engraving on the side.
> Try searching "*Kato* *style mod" *it has a banner across the globe as the engraving.
> 
> 
> ...


It actually looks to me like an Aqua V2 with the polycarbonate tank fitted.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

The atty is a Kayfun Lite 

Edit: the second pic one


----------

